# any tips on how to pass trailer test?



## wench (2 July 2008)

coming up on july 15th... any pointers will help!


----------



## Demolition_Derby (2 July 2008)

Arrive sober!!


----------



## hellspells (2 July 2008)

Don't panic - like I did on my first one!
I Had one major fail - someone was walking on a pavement as I went past I didn't watch them in my mirror to make sure that they didn't jump out at the trailer etc!!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Good luck and watch your mirrors!


----------



## Patchwork (2 July 2008)

Lots and lots of mirrors - remember to look as you overtake parked vehicles, as you pass pedestrians/cyclists, as you pass anything big/wide coming in the opposite direction and the left mirror as you turn left. During the reversing manoeuvre pull forwards rather than get yourself in a mess - and remember to go far enough forwards to sort yourself out properly.
Hitching up, make sure you wind the hitch up far enough to really make the back end of the car lift visibly to test the lock after you have connected up (I only wound up far enough that I could see a slight movement and this was picked up on). Remember to check the trailer brake before you connect up and put it on first thing before you unhitch. If you reverse the car towards the trailer to hitch up and when you get out see that you are in the wrong place it is fine to pull forwards and try again. 

Good luck!


----------



## Abandluc (2 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 During the reversing manoeuvre pull forwards rather than get yourself in a mess - and remember to go far enough forwards to sort yourself out properly.


[/ QUOTE ]

Do you know if you are 'allowed' to pull forward during the reserving bit, if you start to mess it up? 
I was told by someone that you had to do the whole sequence in one go without going forward to correct yourself....please tell me this isn't true. I'm hoping to so my test in October fingers x


----------



## xmoodyxmarex (2 July 2008)

you are definately allowed to pull forwards in the reversing manouver, or at least that is what my instructor told me,i think you are allowed to twice, but im willing to be corrected on that


----------



## miketdt (2 July 2008)

Yes you may pull forward to straigthen yourselve out but it will be recorded as a driving fault. You can pull forward twice but a third time would fail you. You may get out and check you rearend is in the yellow hatched area, but it will cost you a driving fault. Check mirrors before changing speed or position, if you have been practising your 500 MPH thats mirror checks per hour as we train LGV drivers you will have no problem, remember to check your blindspots everytime you move away from stationary. Keep a safe seperation distance  from the vehicle in front of you for your speed and road conditions. Apply the rules of the Highway Code not just the one's you like. Good Luck its easy with professional training.


----------



## MagicMelon (2 July 2008)

Just keep as calm as you can and make sure you just basically over-do everything so like when hitching / unhitching make sure you make it very obvious when checking the brake and super duper obvious checking mirrors ALL the time! etc. If you think you're checking the mirrors enough, YOU'RE NOT! Oh and I find finding something in common with them is a good idea (if they're a talkative one!) - my one brought up that he rode motorbikes, wahey so do my parents so we ended up chatting about how dangerous other car drivers can be for bikers etc. I sounded SO responsible, I swear thats what passed me (plus, he was talking so much he probably missed my faults!).


----------

